# Hori Mini Pad N64 controller with PC? Is it possible?



## regnad (Sep 9, 2010)

Anybody gotten the Hori Mini Pad N64 controller to work with PJ64 or any other N64 emulator?

I scored a Hori for a mere 300 yen (about $3.50) and was all excited to use it.

I have a Mayflash USB adapter that works great with an original controller, but the analog stick goes crazy with the Hori.

So what should I do? Obviously original Adaptoids are virtually impossible to find, prohibitively expensive, and I don't even know if they work with Horis (although I assume they do). A quick search turns up these two: Retrozone N64 USB adapter and Raphnet. No idea if either of these would work with the Hori. Wrote both manufacturers, not a peep from either one so far.

Anything else?

Ideally I'd like to figure out a way to get it to work with the Mayflash because I don't want to buy anything else, but I have no idea how.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

You can get a N64 USB adapter at DX $10-$15 or so.

Then you can run _Xpadder _or something. It will work fine.


I have 4 of these Hori Mini 64 controllers. Red, yellow, green and blue.

They cost me a bit more then yours, though!


----------



## regnad (Sep 9, 2010)

What's DX?


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 9, 2010)

DealExtreme


----------



## regnad (Sep 9, 2010)

Okay, I see. Deal Extreme.

Search there immediately turned up this: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30473

This is what I have already. And this is what makes the Hori analog stick go crazy.

Is it what you have? How did you get it to work?


----------



## regnad (Sep 9, 2010)

Is there some trick to calibration? 

Will xpadder help me with calibration? The description page says xpadder simply assigns letters to controller directions/buttons for games that don't support controllers. I can't see how that will help.

_Edit:_ downloaded xpadder -- same issue. Analog stick all over the place.

Curious how you pulled this off, Schizoanalysis.


----------



## PuPu (Sep 10, 2010)

I own 3 Hori Mini Pads (Black, Blue, Red), an original adaptoid, a mayflash adapter, a boom adapter and last but not least the adapter from retrousb. None of the adapters work with the Minipads. They all act differently, but none work correctly.


----------



## regnad (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmm. How did Schizoanalysis do it?

There's some secret he's not revealing...


----------



## PuPu (Sep 10, 2010)

He mustn't have tried it. I tried messing around with Xpadder, and it doesn't change anything.... It allows you to set/emulate the controller with the keyboard, just as you would do in project 64, or which ever emulator you'd use.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 10, 2010)

Whoops, not there's not.

I use digital pads only my PC rather than analogue sticks. Mostly I use my Sega Saturn pad, or my Saturn fighting stick or twin sticks. They all work fine. I just assumed the other would also work. My bad!

You could use the digitial pad only and shut off the analogue pad in the software, I imagine. But I guess you want the analogue pad rather than the digital one.


----------



## regnad (Sep 10, 2010)

So the answer is that it's impossible to use the Hori on a PC essentially.

What a pity! The Hori analog stick is a billion times better than the original controller's!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 10, 2010)

I know. I use it on my N64 (not that I play it these days).

It is such a cute little pad! The red one especially ~ it looks like cherry candy!

You did well getting one so cheap. Mine were around $30 each on ebay, which was a good deal at the time. I have seen them sold for up to $80 or so on Ebay (and clear/snow ones sell for more than this).


----------



## regnad (Sep 10, 2010)

What is it about these controllers that's so difficult?

They plug in and are good to go on a real N64, but according to PuPu they don't work with four different adapters! It's ridiculous! Considering how coveted these things are you'd think some adapter maker would want to figure out how to do this.


----------



## regnad (Dec 1, 2010)

Solution found!

This guy's adapters work like a charm with the Hori pad: http://www.raphnet-tech.com/products/gc_n6...pters/index.php

Hooray! Simple solution!


----------

